# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  BIOLOGO .ESPECIALIZADO EN MANEJO DE UVA DE MESA

## carlos icarrayme

*CURRICULUM VITAE*    *PERFIL PROFESIONAL*
Soy una persona responsable, dinámica, con aspiraciones, deseos de superación y metas basadas en el logro de objetivos; aprendo con rapidez y me intereso por cumplir de manera adecuada con la puntualidad, honestidad y responsabilidad en las distintas actividades que realizo.
Dispuesta a cumplir con las distintas funciones, obligaciones y normas laborales que tengan establecidas, me presento con gran entusiasmo a vuestra entidad, y así formar parte del cumplimiento de metas planteadas en vuestra misión.   *DATOS PERSONALES* 
Nombres y Apellidos               : ICARRAYME RAMOS; Carlos Iván 
Ruc                                          : 10442352793
DNI                                          : 44235279
Estado Civil                             : Soltero
Lugar de Nacimiento               : Ica/chincha
Nacionalidad                            : Peruano
Dirección Actual                       : VIJES- CALI -COLOMBIA
Celular (movistar)                      : 966833092
Celular (claro Colombia)            :+57 3122893351
Correo                                     :  iicarrayme@gmail.com    *FORMACION ACADEMICA*
      Estudios Primarios     : C.E Nuestra señora de Fátima chincha
      Estudios Secundarios: C.N. Ciro alegría chincha
      Estudios Superiores   : Universidad Nacional San Luis Gonzaga            
                                               De Ica-facultad de Biología   *PROFESION*
      Biólogo  *EXPERIENCIA LABORAL* 
     1.- Jama y Cia s.a.  Cali  Colombia desde mayo del 2017 hasta la actualidad, Cultivo de vid   
          (40 hectáreas  de uva y caña de azúcar 270 hectáreas) 
          Cargo  desempeñado *ADMINISTRADOR GENERAL * 
          Funciones:
            Elaboración de presupuestos de producción 
            Elaboración de programas de fertilización
            Elaboración de programas de sanidad
            Elaboración  de cronograma de labores 
            Elaboración de programas de riego 
     2.- Agroindustrias Odín s.a.c. Piura, desde enero del 2016 hasta mayo del 2017, cultivo de uva  
          100 hectáreas - variedades: Thompson, crimson y red globe
          Cargo desempeñado *JEFE DE FUNDO *
          Funciones:
            Seguimiento de los presupuesto de  producción 
            Elaboración de los programas estándares de sanidad, riego, fertirriego y labores 
            Elaboración de presupuestos anuales 
            Manejo de cultivo 
            Ejecución de los programas de sanidad 
            Ejecución de los programas de fertilización 
            Ejecución de los programas de labores        
     3.- Complejo agroindustrial beta Chulucanas  Piura  Chulucanas, desde mayo del 2015 hasta   
           Diciembre del 2015, cultivo de uva 300 hectáreas  variedades: Thompson, crimson,  
           Superior 
           Cargo desempeñado *JEFE DE SANIDAD * 
          Funciones:  
             Elaborar los costos de producción por campaña conjuntamente con el equipo de producción.
             Elaborar el programa semanal de sanidad.
             Elaborar los costos de labores por campaña conjuntamente con el equipo de producción.
             Supervisar el buen cumplimiento de las labores de sanidad
             Coordinar las evaluaciones fitosanitaria 
             Elaborar registros de sanidad     
     4.- Agrícola fundo reyes s.a.c. Ica cultivo de vid 100 hectáreas de uva y 10 de pecanas  desde    
           Setiembre  2013 hasta diciembre 2015, variedades de uva: flame s, crimson, red globe.
           Cargo desempeñado *ASISTENTE DE PRODUCCION* desde el 16 de setiembre del 2015      
           27 de diciembre del 2015.
         Funciones:
             Elaborar los costos de producción por campaña conjuntamente con el equipo de producción.
            Elaborar la proyección de cosecha por campaña conjuntamente con el jefe de producción.
            Elaborar el programa  fitosanitario y cotización de dicho programa por campaña.
            Elaborar el programa semanal de sanidad.
            Elaborar el programa de riego semanal.
            Elaborar los costos de labores por campaña conjuntamente con el equipo de producción.
            Cotizar los insumos de riego y sanidad.
            Elaborar la logística de cosecha.
            Supervisar el buen cumplimiento e informar sobre las labores y encargados de áreas.
            Cargo desempeñado: JEFE DE SANIDAD y CONTROL DE CALIDAD desde setiembre del   
            2013  hasta agosto del 2014
        Funciones:
            Elaborar el programa  fitosanitario.
            Realizar los presupuestos por hectárea y por campaña de los insumos.
            Realizar las cotizaciones semanales.
            Realizar el programa semanal de aplicación para ser ejecutado por el asistente de sanidad.
            Control de mantenimiento de maquinarias así como de los implementos de sanidad. 
   5.- Agrícola yaurilla fundo la Almudena Ica cultivo vid y paprika, desde octubre del 2011 hasta  
         Agosto del 2013.variedades de uva experimentales:
                Red globe
                Flame seedless
                Crimson seedless
                Cotton Candy
                Early sweet
                Sweet celebration
                Sweet jubilee
                Superior seedless 
            Cargo desempeñado: *JEFE DE EVALUCIONES FITOSANITARIAS Y FENOLOGICAS*
             Funciones:
                Programar, supervisar, y reportar mediantes informe y  registro de evaluaciones antes y 
                Después de cada aplicación comparando con los umbrales de plagas y enfermedades 
                Para tomar las medidas correctivas.   *CURSOS COMPLEMENTARIOS*
             Office  2017
             Excel (nivel avanzado)
             Ingles intermedio   *REFERENCIAS PERSONALES*
         -  ING. Johan Allen Osorio jefe de producción fundo pro-agro cachiche Ica. Cel.: 936114876
         -  ING.Cristoval cilloniz .Gerente agrícola y asesor de la empresa safco .cel:999921353.
         -  BLGO.Josue molina .gerente agrícola de agrícola la venta cel.: 949862497
         -  ING. Luis Garavito c. asesor, agrícola Saturno Piura .cel:980651656  *CURSOS Y CONFERENCIAS*   *Xx Simposio internacional de la uva de mesa  SIUVA* 
Realizado el 20 y 21 de abril ,2016 (Piura  Perú)   *Formación de auditor interno del protocolo global gap  versión 5.0realizado en la ciudad de Piura el 17 & 18 de marzo del 2016*
CODIGO (SVA1285/FAUIGG/MAR2016-32)
Realizado por la institución nsf international
EXPOSITOR: Arturo Aivar guillen    *Interpretación de la norma tesco realizado el día 8 de abril del 2014*
CODIGO (1320/INTERTNC/ABR2014-3)
Realizado por la institución SGS.
Tesco nurture scheme tn10
Versión 2 (español) abril 2010
EXPOSITORA: Carla de la fuente Chávez
8 horas  *Seminario de especialización en procesos agrícolas (sepa) de uva de mesa 6 y 7 de febrero del 2013.*
Expositor: Fernando cilloniz Benavides
16 horas   *Bases frac para el manejo de fungicidas en vid julio de 2013*
Realizado por la institución Bayer en el fundo yaurilla 
Expositor: Ing. edi vallejos 
Gerente de marketing
4 horas    *Manejo adecuado de envases vacíos, almacenamiento adecuado de agroquímicos y primeros auxilios.*
Realizado por la empresa campo limpio 
8 horas  *Manejo integrado de plagas en cítricos ,vid y paltos de exportación ,con énfasis en control biológico del 17 al 18 de junio del 2010*Realizado por la institución asesoría y entrenamiento en control biológico srl y el senasa Ica8 horas   *Diversidad ecológica y manejo de flora y fauna silvestre ,28 de mayo del 2010*
Realizado por la universidad san Luis Gonzaga de Ica 
8 horas  *Realidad de la agricultura del Perú y en el mundo, perspectiva para la región Ica.*
Realizado por el institute of enviroment research
En la universidad san Luis Gonzaga de Ica   *Bases FRAC para el Manejo de Fungicida en Vid.*
Institución Bayer c.
Expositor: Karina cayao
Realizado en el fundo yaurilla 
4 horas   *Manejo de agroquímicos* 
Realizada por la institución BayerTemas similares: Artículo: Incumplimiento de normas en el manejo de frío lleva a China a rechazar envío de uva de mesa sudafricana Artículo: Chile: Novedoso sistema de producción sobre el manejo orgánico en uva de mesa ARÀNDANO / I CURSO ESPECIALIZADO / 15,29,5 y12 / 2011 Se busca Ing. agrónomo especializado en páprika Capacitan a productores en manejo de uva de mesa fina en distrito arequipeño de La Joya

----------

